# ndiswrapper can't load driver for Dlink WUA2340

## rickj

I'm trying to get a Dlink WUA-2340 USB wireless network adaptor up and running on a laptop. This is supported, apparently, only by ndiswrapper and Windows drivers.

Ndiswrapper compiles correctly and installs the driver from the Dlink CD with no errors, but on module load I get:

```

urko rick # dmesg | grep ndiswrapper

ndiswrapper version 1.55 loaded (smp=no, preempt=yes)

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:'KeNumberProcessors'

ndiswrapper (load_sys_files:206): couldn't prepare driver 'neta5agu'

ndiswrapper (load_wrap_driver:108): couldn't load driver neta5agu; check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'

usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper

```

I'm using the latest stable kernel, gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r10

Does anyone know a workaround, a fix, or an alternate driver?

----------

## rickj

Well, with no replies in a week, and nothing I can think of  to fix the problem, I traded the non-supported Dlink for an Asus N13, which I was assured works well under Linux. The salesman even has one running under a rather old Fedora.

Sure enough, there is a driver for Linux on the CD that came with it. But the driver won't compile with kernel 2.6.31, and I've filed a tech support request with Asus.

There is also a kernel driver for the chipset, the Ralink 3070. But it does not recognise the UB id of the N13 card, 0b05:1784. 

Does anyone have a USB wireless network adaptor which is actually known to work in a Gentoo environment with a 2.6.31 kernel?

----------

